# hysteroscopy - anyone ever requested having this done?



## Summer13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello all,

After a few failed cycles now i'm obviously hoping for a natural miracle!!! It's very unlikely, but not impossible i guess. I have been wondering though that what if my tubes are blocked and it really is never going to be able to happen naturally for us. My partner has a low sperm count and is the reason, so far as we know, for our fertility problems. For this reason i'm guessing that our clinic would be unwilling to do a hysteroscopy, but is it worth me asking? Anyone ever been in a similar situation? I obviously want to consider all options, including the possibility that we can get pregnant naturally however slim a chance it would be. I would hate to find out five years down the line that i had blocked tubes and we had been still trying to get pregnant naturally not knowing that it was never ever going to be able to happen - if that makes sense?!!!

x


----------



## Sam274 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Summer
You don't necessarily need a hysteroscopy to check the patency of your tubes. The first diagnostic test to have would be a hystosalpingogram HSG this is where contrast dye is injected via the cervix into the uterine cavity and through the tubes then xrayed to determine the patency of your tubes, this is a ten minute procedure. This would be the first investigation to have in my humble opinion. I hope this helps.

I have just had my first ICSI cycle which failed, I will be asking for a hysteroscopy to check the re growth of my endometriosis.

Best of luck to you. X


----------



## Summer13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi, thanks for replying. Maybe i will look into it a bit more. I currently thinking about changing clinics, but i could ask my current clinic if they will do this before we move on. Hmmm food for thought. Sorry to hear you've just had a failed cycle. Hope you are feeling ok? x


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi there,

I would definitely ask for it, 

To be honest, I am surprised your clinic have not has this done as a matter f routine before you began treatment.

Although my husband had a low count, they also tested me for everything, I had scans, a hysteroscopy and a laparoscopy and dye test before we were referred to fertility services.

Hope this helps

Rachael x


----------



## Summer13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Actually i'm quite surprised too now, but i think it was because my partners count was/is really quite low and i guess they didnt see a need for it.  On the other hand it only takes i sperm so whilst its a long shot i dont want to rule out anything! Hope you dont mind me asking but how low was your partners count? Maybe with us they just thought it wasnt even a possibility for us!!! x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Summer, thought I'd post with my history as it may help you. My ex partner & I tried to conceive for 2 years before visiting a doctor. They checked my FSH and his sperm count which came back very low 0.8mil I think. 

At the first IVF apt they requested a Lap & Dye test to check my tubes and I had a Hysto. They discovered that my left tube was Hydrosalpix (fluid filled) so had to be clipped and my right tube was damaged and twisted, the dye ran through a little but showed pockets of dye therefore if a natural pregnancy could ever take place there's a high chance of ectopic (saying that they've never wished to remove the tube and the left tube couldn't be removed as it's attached to my bowl) 

After 5 failed IVF's I split up from my partner and decided to go it alone, I moved to a new clinic and tried with donor sperm which was super fantastic.. that to resulted in a negative! Therefore I question if my ex's low sperm count really was the reason for the negative outcomes or was it actually me (fingers started pointing at me). 

Before I start my 7th and last cycle with yet another donor with super fantastic sperm I've requested a hysto on the NHS (as I've not had one cycle from them and I'm now £30k down in pocket). So that's where I'm at.. it's an 18week wait and although they are pushing to get me in sooner this is really my last chance as I'm certain there is something else wrong with me. I have fantastic embryo's and blasts and 3 times now I've been given 80-90% chance of pregnancy. 

If I was you I'd push like hell to have a lap & dye and hysto as there may just be something wrong with yourself and if there's not then at least you can relax which may aid to a natural pregnancy! 

Good Luck xx

Smithy.. I've just read your signature.. so sorry to read the news you've been faced with.. My goodness I've tears in my eyes for you xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Summer,

i was in exactly the same situation as yourself. The clinics here in NI did very basic tests ie FSH on me and sperm count on my DH after we had been trying for 2 years. As his count came back we were told the problem was his low count (1mill) and we would have high chances of ICSI working. 1 NHS and 5 private cycles later and we still had no success. Each cycle they just repeated saying they dont know what went wrong and it was just down to luck.

anyway I decided to have treatment abroad - both for financial reasons and to take the stress out of it so we had treatment in reprofit while taking a holiday in Prague. Before my treatment the clinic recommended a hysteroscopy and a blood clotting test. My GP did the blood test for free  and i had the hysto at reprofit within the month for a couple of hundred euro (did not want to wait almost a year for referral back to gynae and then waiting list after this if they agreed to the procedure). Anyway the hysto showed no problems but i did need a blood thinner based on my clotting results. 

A free test from my GP and 75mg aspirin a day and on my 7th go I got pregnant with twins. The previous 6 cycles were a complete waste of time. i was so cross at my previous clinics for not investigating further, and at myself for trusting professionals and not looking into things more for myself. Definately get what you can tested (if poss for free), and be confident to argue why.

good luck

Katie


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Katie, congrats to you on your twins.. How fab to read such wonderful news. I like you had all my immune tests done and for me they all came back clear apart from slightly raised nk cells but I took all the immunes drugs last time from aspirin, clexane, steroids, gestone & intralipids all of which didn't change a darn thing for me.. Once things for sure I'm glad I tried and shall take all the same again. 

Love to you & your boys x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you hkbm,

I was beginning to think I would never get there to the point where I had stopped avoiding everything that I previously had food and drink wise. I went at it like it wasn't a medical procedure and even had a glass of wine and shopping day after transfer so I was nice and relaxed.  I just thought people get pregnant every day leading a normal life so im going to try and do it as normally as I can! As far as everyone knows I got pregnant on holidays just like many other couples. 

I hope it works out for you soon

Katie x


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Summer,

I think the first one was 5 million and it should be around 25 million. He also had low mobility and a higher number of abnormal sperms.

They did suggest lifestyle changes, and this has made things a lot better, on our first cycle his count had gone down again, but on our most recent one it had gone right up and he got a really good sample.

We have had ICSI on both cycles which has worked quite well for us.

Hope this helps
Rachael x


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi. Like other ladies said its important to know your tubes aren't as issue. If they are blocked it doesn't matter but if they are blocked due to hydrosalpinx it must be dealt with. I would request a hysteroscopy and an hsg. Both can be done at same time and if having to pay for it it would be cheaper than having done separately. 

Another thing to consider is an endometrial scratch if you have recurrent implantation failures. I would plantation request the level one mc tests to ensure no clotting etc issues. Your gp should do this for you. 

Good luck.


----------



## Summer13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone, It really helps to get some advice from others. Feel like i dont always what i should be doing anymore.

Sarah, what is the mc test? - actually i could look that up couldnt i! and whats the hsg?

I will definitely contact my local clinic again and see if they will do the hysteroscopy. Anyone ever had the endometrial scratch? x


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

The mc tests are blood tests which look at reasons why a mc happens. Technically u haven't had recurrent mc's but it may reveal a reason for implantation failure. 

An hsg is where they flush the tubes with dye to see if they are blocked. If they are blocked need to check the blockage isn't due to hydrosalpinx. 

If u google endo scratch u will find lots of research and benefits of it.


----------



## greenfairy (May 6, 2012)

Yes I just has this done 3 weeks ago. The doctor at the clinic suggested it as I've had 3 failed cycles and he said it will have eggs implant. I have to pay for this tho as nhs wouldn't fund it. Cost me £2200. But included after care which I needed as I've had none stop bleeding after and they've given me tablets to stop it.


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Greenfairy, I'm due to have a hysteroscopy in January as I've had 5 failed IVF cycles. Can you tell me what it involved? I'm only asking as I've not had chance to speak with my consultant since the apt has been agreed. I know I'm having GA and she wants to see if there are any other problems internally. Just wondering if you could give me a bit more information? P.s I'm having mine done on the NHS.. Finally something I don't have to pay for!

Many thanks xxx


----------



## greenfairy (May 6, 2012)

Yes I was put to sleep but they said the scrapped my womb lining away and also scrapped and widened my cervix to help implantation. They also took tissue samples and sent to the lab to test for cancer etc and check its all ok. When u wake up you stay in hospital for half a day until u eat and drink etc.


----------



## greenfairy (May 6, 2012)

I just felt period like pains after but I thought pain after egg collection was a lot worse!


----------



## greenfairy (May 6, 2012)

Forgot to say that they check your womb with a camera to make sure there is no scarring or ad normal signs


----------



## greenfairy (May 6, 2012)

Can I ask how you got your done on the nhs? I was told that they can't fund it as it wasn't something I had to have as it is something that is suggested to improve chances.
Can you let me know how you get on


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi, I did this and they found a skewed part inside that would cause misscairages. Thank goodness for doing this....


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Many thanks Ladies, well I've spent £30k on IVF to date and after stamping and shouting at people I finally got the Hysteroscopy that I've wanted for 2 years. 

I went in asking for another laporoscopy but they were not keen on doing this under any circumstances as I'd already had one in 2010 and she said it can cause more damage than good, anyhow I then informed her I wasn't going to spend a penny more until I had further investigations under the NHS as I had no confidence in what investigations I'd received from the previous NHS hospital in 2010 with that she agreed to the Hysto.. I'm still waiting for the apt and they did ask if I wanted it on xmas eve which I declined they then said I'd be looking into Jan/Feb to which I said fine.. So here I am waiting. Oh also I've had two external & internal scans which has proven my clipped tube as regained hydrosalpinx so I think this added to the need of having one.

The consultant at the NHS hospital also works at my private clinic which too may of added to the request. 

Sorry to read you'd been able to have yours funded.. Some how somewhere the NHS just don't seem to have this whole world of infertility/IVF fair.. I've had nothing on the NHS so to finally have this is the 1st breakthrough in 4 & half years!! 

xxx


----------

